# How exactly do you do this



## Voiin (May 11, 2005)

How exactly do you use the overclocking tool? and can this burn or melt your Video card?


----------



## djbbenn (May 17, 2005)

Here is W1zzards guide to Atitool on how to overclock and use it. Or go here and look at Wazzledozzle guide to Atitool. Hope it helps. 

-Dan


----------

